# Help! Part 2



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Okay so when I got this car the other day the guy said the back right cylinder needed a "hydraulic ram" me being a noob didnt know what he ment. so here are some pictures of it, What i need is someone to tell me EXACTLY WHAT I NEED and maybe how to fix this lol..





































Pic from down the hole..









So what do I need and how do I fix that?


Another question is can anyone tell from this pic which one(s) of my pumps control the front and which one does the back? (i have 10 switches) And why the pump on the right and middle have a big plate in the middle and the left one has a skinner one.











And last but not least, before the hydros stopped working when you would dump the front switch (both sides on 1 switch) the right would ZOOM down and hell of alot faster than the left and leave the left sitting higher, would this be because of the back right missing "ram"??

Here is a pic of what ur helping me get back on the road. 82 Regal


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

U need a new rear cylinder and a ball for the powerball cuz it looks like ur missing it

and cuz you're missing hat corner cylinder the car is gonna sit funky


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

ok as far as the ram goes you need a new cylinder.. thats what he was trying to say.. u might be able to find just 1 used but u might as well buy a brand new pair.. that way u wont have to worry bout those later.. you might also need a new powerball.. looks like the part that holds the cylinder is missing.. both parts you can order from cool cars.. www.coolcars.org .... or any other choice hydraulic brand.. its all your preference.. i was just giving you an example. 




and as for ur 2nd question .. as far as your pumps go.. someone threw together a 3 pump setup which was originally a 2 pump setup thats why you have 1 different pump.. 

The pump on the left controls the back left cylinder and the pump on the right controls the back right cylinder and the pump in the middle controls the etire front end.. 

and ur switch box is probably not wired correctly for 3 pumps thats.. and the reason one side is coming down faster is cuz u have no rear cylinder to hold the back corner of the car up.. and in that case you should turn your slow downs down...


hope this helps ya! got n e more questions dont be afraid to ask.. just keep the pics coming so we know what weare looking at


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

I have no Idea what size cylinders are in it. It did stand a very small 3 when he was showing it to me.

As far as the powerballs, Is that the whole welded on piece? or is it something that drops in it so to speak?

I hope I didnt dig myself a hole by getting this :/


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

replace your rear cylinders probably 12" and adjust your slowdown valves for the rear pumps,looks like you might need a stud for the powerball


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Can you hook me up with a link to what i need to buy powerball wise?

If i buy new cylinders from CCE it wont come with what i need to mount it in there?

Also would it be a bad idea to upgrade to 14' cylinders? will that make the 3 higher?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

jesus christ! talk about a basket case!!! 


if u want to know what pump goes where, follow the hoses.

did that cylinder break off of the powerball and get drug on the ground? holy fuck!!

and do not buy cylinders from cce (cool cars) or you are asking for trouble.


also i noticed that the cartridge for your dumps ( the black thing with the 2 wires ) look really really swollen, that is bad. make sure that they are hooked up properly, there are 12 and 24 volt dumps, and if they are hooked up wrong they will melt and cause a fire...



























personally i think you made a mistake buying someone elses problems, those powerballs dont even look like they are welded very good to the axle.

i hope you didnt pay a lot for this thing.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 1 2009, 03:48 PM~14647221
> *Can you hook me up with a link to what i need to buy powerball wise?
> 
> If i buy new cylinders from CCE it wont come with what i need to mount it in there?
> ...


you can fit 14's in there, its ideal for 3 wheeling, but the real question is, is the frame reinforced? it looks like 3 wheeling is the least of your worries right now. if i was you i would get a pair of competetion cylinders from black magic. they are triple o ring, and i have never heard of one breaking or anything catastrophic happening. what i will say though is CCE has good powerballs.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

another thing i noticed is you are mixing batteries. you need to get all group 31 deep cycle batteries. mixing different groups of batteries is bad.

jesus who did this to that car? ichiban hydraulics?


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

So i can fit a black magic cylinder in my CCE powerball?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 1 2009, 04:01 PM~14647300
> *So i can fit a black magic cylinder in my CCE powerball?
> *


i am not 100% sure, but i am using showtime competitions with CCE powerballs. order whatever you want from whom ever you like, but i am warning you, do not order cylinders from cce, for about 3 years now i have yet to see a topic saying how good they are, all i have ever heard is how much garbage they are...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 1 2009, 04:01 PM~14647300
> *So i can fit a black magic cylinder in my CCE powerball?
> *


and those are not cce powerballs currently on your car. those look like pro hopper or show time's powerballs. i only say cce is the best because the collar itself is threaded onto the basecup of the powerball, the ones you have are held on by allen screws...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i feel really bad for you man, i wish i could just drive down there to help you and show you whats up, but i live in connecticut lol...


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Damn, I'm really trying to learn. i shouldnt have started bagging rides. i like hydros so far. The system works great when i put the oil in. I just need to pull the pumps and get them to stop leaking. Im working on 4 group 31s

But i need to know whats up with that powerball? Do i just loosen the allen screws or whatever, slide the new cylinder in and tighten them back down? There is a badass welding shop down the road i can get to go over that and make it better.

Also about the dump things, I went out and traced the wires, all of them goto a ground on the pump and only 2 wires out of them all goto a Green, and a green with black stripe wire that comes out of the switchbox line..


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 1 2009, 04:16 PM~14647382
> *Damn, I'm really trying to learn. i shouldnt have started bagging rides. i like hydros so far. The system works great when i put the oil in. I just need to pull the pumps and get them to stop leaking. Im working on 4 group 31s
> 
> But i need to know whats up with that powerball? Do i just loosen the allen screws or whatever, slide the new cylinder in and tighten them back down? There is a badass welding shop down the road i can get to go over that and make it better.
> ...



usually the way a powerball works, is you unscrew the collar, and the ball comes out, and the ball screws to the bottom of the cyinder, but the collar has to stay over the ball, that cylinder is toast homie, so dont plan on going anywhere till u get a new stroke, if i was you i would get new powerballs to be safe, i think for a set is 80.00. 

yes, one wire goes to ground and one goes to the switchbox, but if they are 12v dumps hooked up to 24 volt power that is bad.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

if you take the other side apart that will also help you understand how to put the passenger side back together.


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

I dont thing that ball is gone then. so all id have to do is un do the collar, put the new cylinder in the ball then the ball back in the collar and tighten it down?

I think i might get a used cylinder for now just to get me around till i can afford new ones, and get that powerball welded better. 

Ill go outside now and take a pic of the powerball from all angles i can to help u guys help me.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

yeah idk where the bolt is to screw the ball to the bottom of the cylinder, but you can make it work for now, but i would get better stuff.

when you undo the allen screws on the collar pop the collar off, and take the ball out, put the collar on the cylinder and then screw the ball to the bottom on of the cylinder ( im not sure of thread size, usually the powerball comes with a bolt, but urs looks like its gone missing... and then once the ball is secured to the shaft, bolt the collar back to the cup and u r done. its really easy!


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

here is my dump. not sure what voltage it is, but i looked at the wires again so i guess it ties into my 24v switchbox wire?











And here are the pics of the powerball. Is it just a simple bolt? or is it threaded on both sides that ill need? know the size?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 1 2009, 04:50 PM~14647555
> *here is my dump. not sure what voltage it is, but i looked at the wires again so i guess it ties into my 24v switchbox wire?
> 
> 
> ...


those are 12v dumps. if they are hooked up to 24 that would explain the swelling.

your best bet is to unscrew the allen screws for the collar and take tha ball out. then when you get the cylinder, take the ball and cylinder to a hardware store and match up a bolt for it, it might have to be an allen head, mine are...

take the ball out and we'll go from there


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

oh shit. well how can i give them 12v instead of 24?

Besides that, how do I get that collar off? lol.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 1 2009, 04:57 PM~14647589
> *oh shit. well how can i give them 12v instead of 24?
> 
> Besides that, how do I get that collar off? lol.
> *


there is 4 allen screws on the top of the collar, brush that grime off and u will see them

i have 24v dumps, i really dont know how to hook them up to 12 volts exactly, its so much easier to hve the 24v dumps. ill get that info for you if someone else doesnt before i come back with that info...


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Shit, I spent way too much buying the car. Im ballin on a budget trying to get it right. I know nothing comes cheap but it sucks having more stuff i gotta buy when i dont have the cash.

Thank for all ur help by the way homie.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 1 2009, 05:08 PM~14647637
> *Shit, I spent way too much buying the car. Im ballin on a budget trying to get it right. I know nothing comes cheap but it sucks having more stuff i gotta buy when i dont have the cash.
> 
> Thank for all ur help by the way homie.
> *


fa sho mayne, looks like u need all the help u can get!

like i said, if u lived closer, id be more than happy to help ya out in person...

if u dont mind my asking how much did you buy it for? did the guy say how it broke?

i dont understand how that cylinder could have gotten damaged like that, it just doesnt make sense to me!


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

I got it for 6 grand. I know it wasn't worth it with the problems im fixing but he pulled my eyes closed on most of them. He said it was some bullshit like a towing mishap, i didn't believe him just figured id replace it.

EDIT; if u feel like coming on a vacation, ill put you up in exchange for ur help. then we can cruise em together.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 1 2009, 05:14 PM~14647688
> *I got it for 6 grand. I know it wasn't worth it with the problems im fixing but he pulled my eyes closed on most of them. He said it was some bullshit like a towing mishap, i didn't believe him just figured id replace it.
> 
> EDIT; if u feel like coming on a vacation, ill put you up in exchange for ur help. then we can cruise em together.
> *


i am on vacation for the whole month of august, and i wanted to come down to FL to visit a homie of mine from back in the day, but i am un employed and cant afford the gas to drive my cadi down there... what part of florida u in?


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Panama city beach. 

Also found a pick of some powerballs and that made it a lil more clear in my head. For right now i need to go pull the pumps clean them and get em to stop leaking and try to find a free or cheap used 12 cylinder to get me around on till i can afford better stuff.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 2 2009, 09:14 AM~14647688
> *I got it for 6 grand. I know it wasn't worth it with the problems im fixing but he pulled my eyes closed on most of them. He said it was some bullshit like a towing mishap, i didn't believe him just figured id replace it.
> 
> EDIT; if u feel like coming on a vacation, ill put you up in exchange for ur help. then we can cruise em together.
> *


your probs are not that bad, you just need to tidy your shit up and fix a couple of things, car looks good. i don't think you paid to much if the frame is wrapped.
your best and cheapest option is to buy the book.... the science of hydraulic suspension.
buy it and read it, that will tell you pretty much everything, so you can do it all yourself, you need to learn so this would be a good place for you to start, and heaps of people can help you on here also.....
good luck...
jay..


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

other than the obvious issues, how is the rest of the car? interior engine/trans?

i wonder why only 2 are fatboys and the other is a street pump...

yes, the book the science of hydraulic suspension would in your case be a great took for you!!!

http://www.highgravity-productions.com/BOOK


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn you are a 21 hour drive from me lol, at least you are on the gulf side of fl, i hate cold water!


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

I agree you gotta learn by doing things, the interior is clean and the engine is a 327 freshly rebuilt. 

Anyway i got the pumps out and started taking them apart. I started taking apart the street pump 1st because thats where i had an obvious leak, from the motor 









So i took off the Tank to check the O ring and it looks good but i cant tell..














































Then I went to take off the motor and before i even loosened the phillips screws on the side it slid off and i seen this... 














































Is this Bad? did it break? where is the O rings on this side i need to replace to keep the oil out from the motor? 

Also is the Oring to the tank still good and re useable? and is it the same size O ring the fatboy pumps use? because i was planning on trying to find the o rings at a local part store...



And here is the cylinder with a quart of oil for size comparison, its a 12?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

yeah the oring between the motor and block is bad, the motor should still be good, just give it a good wipe down, try to see if you can get the blow proof seals, you prolly gonna have to get them from CCE since its a fatboy block.


rule number 1

never run transmission fluid in a hydraulic pump, it is a detergent and will ruin o-rings.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

pull the motor off of the block, and the o ring is there, dont lose the key or the shit wont work when u put it back together lol. the key (usually 9 to 16 spline) connects the motor to the pump head.


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

I dont even see an O ring between the motor and block, only between the pumphead and block. Where is it supposed to go? And the previous owner did the atf. i got some non detergent 30w


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

yeah excuse me, its between the pumphead and block, my bad. 

nd30 is perfect!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey homie, its cruise night, so ima skate off and meet up with the homies, ill check back tonite when i get back for other questions. and i am not sire if that stroke is a 12 or 14 i never put a oil bottle next to it before, it looks like a 14...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

that pumphead is old..and those blocks are old...id remove the pumphead and see if it has 4 mounting holes..if it does then get a newer style pumphead called a marzochhi pumphead...also the oil in the motor means that the shaft seal on that pumphead is out...u need to replace the shaft seal...

even though the dumps say 12v we use 24v to activate them for better performance...that huge melting point looks like someone had the ground connected and dumped the car and the switch stuck supplying that dump with 24v for along time and it got hot and melted


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

oh and clean the motor casing and armature with hot soapy water...


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 1 2009, 06:55 PM~14648473
> *that pumphead is old..and those blocks are old...id remove the pumphead and see if it has 4 mounting holes..if it does then get a newer style pumphead called a marzochhi pumphead...also the oil in the motor means that the shaft seal on that pumphead is out...u need to replace the shaft seal...
> 
> even though the dumps say 12v we use 24v to activate them for better performance...that huge melting point looks like someone had the ground connected and dumped the car and the switch stuck supplying that dump with 24v for along time and it got hot and melted
> *


Where is the shaft seal? i need to find how big it is to tell them at the parts store


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 1 2009, 05:59 PM~14648495
> *Where is the shaft seal? i need to find how big it is to tell them at the parts store
> *


did you see the pics of the shaft seal i posted in your other topic? you dont buy them at the hardware store....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 1 2009, 06:59 PM~14648495
> *Where is the shaft seal? i need to find how big it is to tell them at the parts store
> *



homie when i say shaft seal, i dont mean its an O ring...its a seal you get from a hydro shop...u cant just go to a parts store and pick this up..they dont sell them


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Yeah i just seen homie. I took the pumphead off and seen what u guys were talking about. I should only have to rebuild the street pump because it was the only one leaking. Is the O ring on the block in the pic reusable? the tank side wasnt leaking when i pulled it off.

but i did take all the pumps out and drain their fluid to put in ND 30w


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

the tank o-ring looks fine, rarely have to replace them


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 1 2009, 07:55 PM~14648473
> *that pumphead is old..and those blocks are old...id remove the pumphead and see if it has 4 mounting holes..if it does then get a newer style pumphead called a marzochhi pumphead...also the oil in the motor means that the shaft seal on that pumphead is out...u need to replace the shaft seal...
> 
> even though the dumps say 12v we use 24v to activate them for better performance...that huge melting point looks like someone had the ground connected and dumped the car and the switch stuck supplying that dump with 24v for along time and it got hot and melted
> *


yeah i was going to say, that looks like a fenner gear, but i dont recall cce ever using anything other than marzocci for their fatboys? maybe its a knockoff??


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

dont forget there is tranny fluid in teh lines too 

when you have filled the system with oil completely, and start to fill up the tank, use your pinky as a dip stick, i say inbetween the pinky nail and the knuckle above it is about good. then lift the car up 1/2 way and THEN put on the tank plugs, you dont want too much vacuum or air pressure in the tank or it will break the tank rods. or cave the tank in...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 2 2009, 01:13 AM~14650481
> *yeah i was going to say, that looks like a fenner gear, but i dont recall cce ever using anything other than marzocci for their fatboys? maybe its a knockoff??
> *



its not the fatboy pump he took apart...the fatboy pumps are the 2 with the 3/4 or 1 inch blocks..cant quite tell the size..the one he took apart is the 1/2 block and looks like an old block at that


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

take everything off the car and give it a inspection....if that pump and cylinder are all fuked up there might be sum else wrong or worned out som... clean every thing up and re install...............just my 2 cents............ :biggrin: nice car but i thing u bought for 2 much..........


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 1 2009, 02:52 PM~14647247
> *jesus christ! talk about a basket case!!!
> if u want to know what pump goes where, follow the hoses.
> 
> ...


dude you have probs you need to take it all out and clean it and get and innovatory of what you need and buy that book


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

yo homie u should do what everyone is telling u to do and thats pull all the pumps out the car and take them apart and clean and inspect them so that way u wont have to do it a week after u get done fuckin with the problems u have now just do it all at once and be done with it dont half ass it cuz if u do then the system is gonna half ass u so do it right and do it correctly and u def need to buy the book u can get it at amazon for $25 with free shippin and if u do it all at once then u know it was all done and it was done right and in return the setup should run smoothly for you but hydros is nothing like air its alot more to maintain and keep up but its a hell of alot better then air and the fatboy blocks are 1 inch and that street block def looks old and the one great thing about cce is that all of their pumps use marz gears atleast they dont short ya on that


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

This is a GREAT example of how helpful the guys on here are to a new guy, or anyone f/ that matter. "Hardluck" has been on here f/ a long time helping all the time, and it sounded at first that you were getting in this guys case and dogging his new ride, but you quickly showed that you were being helpful and even wanting to go and personally help out. Then KINGFISH and afew other guys jumped in and helped out also. What a freakin' place. My hat's off to you guys and the site f/ being so damn helpful all the time. 
"Long Live Lows" and the peepz who build them.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

sorry buddy but for that price you could havegotten a better ride. but its goodto learnbutyou did it the hard n expensive way.


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks for everyones input. 

One thing im still not sure about, bleeding the lines when i put the pumps back in.

I fill the tanks up with oil, leave the plug out, loosen or take off the hose at the cylinder? then lift it? till its clean fluid then tighten back down, refill pumps to 3/4 and put the plugs back in?

And about the price, he showed me reciepts for 4k in the paint. it has a fresh 327 and its all white and green leather interior, even matching carpet lol.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 2 2009, 08:29 AM~14651196
> *Thanks for everyones input.
> 
> One thing im still not sure about, bleeding the lines when i put the pumps back in.
> ...


take it to the nearest lowrider/hydraulic shop, and let them fix everything

i think this is too much for a beginner to be trying to figure out

get it fixed then start learing from Layitlow, and from that book .


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 2 2009, 07:29 AM~14651196
> *Thanks for everyones input.
> 
> One thing im still not sure about, bleeding the lines when i put the pumps back in.
> ...


FILL UP , LOOSEN UP THE HOSE AT THE CYLINDER, DONT REMOVE IT, JUMP YOUR PUMP @ 12 VOLTS SO YOU DONT DAMAGE THE MOTOR , PUMP IT UP UNTIL THE FLUID RUNS CLEAR. TIGHTEN THE FITTING, AND MAKE SURE PUMP IS AT PROPER LEVEL.


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 1 2009, 07:41 PM~14648409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that tranny fuild...tranny fuild eats and sweals up the seals n shit if i were u id replace all the seals


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Aug 1 2009, 01:25 PM~14646837
> *ok as far as the ram goes you need a new cylinder.. thats what he was trying to say.. u might be able to find just 1 used  but u might as well buy a brand new pair.. that way u wont have to worry bout those later.. you might also need a new powerball.. looks like the part that holds the cylinder is missing.. both parts you can order from cool cars.. www.coolcars.org .... or any other choice hydraulic brand.. its all your preference.. i was just giving you an example.
> and as for ur 2nd question .. as far as your pumps go.. someone threw together a 3 pump setup which was originally a 2 pump setup thats why you have 1 different pump..
> 
> ...



damn dj you tryin help him or hurt him ????

don't send his ass to cce !!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Aug 2 2009, 06:37 AM~14650944
> *This is a GREAT example of how helpful the guys on here are to a new guy, or anyone f/ that matter.  "Hardluck"  has been on here f/ a long time helping all the time, and it sounded at first that you were getting in this guys case and dogging his new ride, but you quickly showed that you were being helpful and even wanting to go and personally help out.  Then KINGFISH and afew other guys jumped in and helped out also.  What a freakin' place.  My hat's off to you guys and the site f/ being so damn helpful all the time.
> "Long Live Lows" and the peepz who build them.
> *



:wave:  

i think its a shame that some people have certain knowledge, only to keep it to themselves. knowledge is power! 

dont take it to a shop, you are doing fine!! nothing like a crash course in hydraulics! i actually like that they require maintenance, i love to fix shit! although my setup has been pretty maint free for a few years now, especially since i got a street charger, i do need new check valves though...


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 2 2009, 10:35 AM~14651938
> *:wave:
> 
> i think its a shame that some people have certain knowledge, only to keep it to themselves. knowledge is power!
> ...


TTMFT FOR GOOD DUDES ON L.I.L AND FOR KNOWLEGEABLE HELP! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

man how far did they drag that cylinder before they realized something was up?

make sure the threads in the ball (on the axle) are fine, then you need a threaded stud that goes in between the ball and the cylinder piston. Call a shop and ask if you can buy just that. they come out really easy since the factory usually just hand tightens them in (and I'm still amazed that they get away with this kinda crap) However you put it in, dont mess up the threads, and use loctite (blue) on both sides.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 2 2009, 10:35 AM~14651938
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...


I LEARNED MY WHOLE INSTALL FROM LIL. WIH NO PRIOR KNOWLEDGE, DID IT FORM START TO FINISH MYSELF , FUCK A SHOP......


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Aug 2 2009, 08:40 AM~14651232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know man, that shit looks crazy lol, im about to measure it with a pic so u all can help me find out if its a 12 or 14.

What did you mean by threaded stud though? I thought i needed to get the bolt to go from the bottom of the ball and screw into the bottom of the cylinder?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

well you can call it a bolt, but it doesnt have a head on either end. its basically all thread,lol.

generally when you measure a cylinder for length, it is 2-3" longer than the lift you get.

so a 12 will be between 14 and 15 inches (case only) depending on the manufacturer.


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 2 2009, 10:49 PM~14656306
> *well you can call it a bolt, but it doesnt have a head on either end. its basically all thread,lol.
> 
> generally when you measure a cylinder for length, it is 2-3" longer than the lift you get.
> ...


Oh, so that pick its just threaded into the hole of the ball? no head? alright... how long should i get the stud then?


And i Just measured it. top to bottom (minus the fitting) its 15 inches.


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Oh and by the way, if someone wants to hook me up with a 12 cylinder, i'll plaster ur shops sticker on my back window. I live in a huge tourist town (panama city beach)


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey man I can tell you what im 31 years old bro and I bought my first lowrider in the 90`s and it was a 67 fairlane and to juice it was expensive so then I got a 66 impala and it was juiced. They did an ok set up so I thought when i bought it then it broke and I was like WTF i have always been mechanically incline,But thier is still stuff to learn.That book would be a good resource for you to learn. then i didnt know of one. I learned hands on by my self and from my hommies. But dont give up and once you learn, it its a breeze. And dont dog it till you know how to fix it and do not and i mean do not half ass it It will bite you in the ass. I know you cant not do it all at once and that is cool but when you do do something do it right. You see i have had bags on my last car and yea it was cool and fun and less maintenance but it don`t have the raw power that you want and you dont bond with your car like i built it and can fix it. And I know know both systems air and juice. I am behind on all the new stuff but On here i have learned a lot and you will too and make good friends. I have noticed that lowriding has faded a lot and i miss it but if we put nice rides out on the block and keep it real it will come back things always do.and one last thin always try to keep the set up al the same so you can buy one seal kit and it can be used on either pump or cylinder & and clean the trunk wash it out after you remove everything,oil and sparks and lots of voltage don`t mix so keep it somewhat clean. So keep your head up and remember these set backs we all went threw at one time. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 3 2009, 12:11 AM~14656500
> *Oh, so that pick its just threaded into the hole of the ball? no head? alright... how long should i get the stud then?
> And i Just measured it. top to bottom (minus the fitting) its 15 inches.
> *



the only thing im not sire about is, if you get an all thread rod, how are you going to screw it in? lol

on the bottom of my power balls the hole is bored out enough to allow the head of an allan head bolt ( gotta be at least grade 8 ) i had pics but idk wtf happened to them :angry:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 2 2009, 11:30 PM~14656634
> *Oh and by the way, if someone wants to hook me up with a 12 cylinder, i'll plaster ur shops sticker on my back window. I live in a huge tourist town (panama city beach)
> 
> 
> ...


Im from P-cola... 


and like others said just keep pluggin away at this you will be fine and learn alot you dont need a shop till you need parts...


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Aug 3 2009, 01:37 PM~14660713
> *Im from P-cola...
> and like others said just keep pluggin away at this you will be fine and learn alot you dont need a shop till you need parts...
> *


Hell ya, you know Mo?


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 3 2009, 02:08 PM~14661067
> *Hell ya, you know Mo?
> *


i have been gone a while since 04


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Well, I ran out of time going to hydro shops b4 they closed. none i went to had the seal, needs to be ordered. They looked at the pumphead said it looked alright.

Can anyone tell if this is bad?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

that seal is bad. teh only way to know if the head is good is to open it up or try it out on the car, theres seals in there that can be replaced also, dont worry about all the questions ,your doing fine...


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Guess ima have him order it tomorrow so it should be here thursday. guess i wont have any updates till then


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 3 2009, 06:24 PM~14663008
> *Guess ima have him order it tomorrow so it should be here thursday. guess i wont have any updates till then
> *


hey i have to do new o-rings in my cadi, some time this week, so ill take some pics of the powerballs, and how to change o rings and shit.


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 3 2009, 06:19 PM~14663676
> *hey i have to do new o-rings in my cadi, some time this week, so ill take some pics of the powerballs, and how to change o rings and shit.
> *


Hell yeah that would be awesome  

I need to find where I can get some Deka 1231MF batteries around here. so I can save shipping costs.


I figured since i gotta wait till thursday for that seal id go ahead and clean the trunk area, whats good for getting all the oil out?


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 3 2009, 05:36 PM~14663873
> *Hell yeah that would be awesome
> 
> I need to find where I can get some Deka 1231MF batteries around here. so I can save shipping costs.
> ...


Simple green or any other citrus solvent that's a degreaser theY sell a few different brands at walmart for cheap. Don't trip you'll have the regal hittin switches in no time just don't stress out!!!!. I was havin problems with my set up to but with help from king fish I was able to figure it out.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 3 2009, 07:36 PM~14663873
> *Hell yeah that would be awesome
> 
> I need to find where I can get some Deka 1231MF batteries around here. so I can save shipping costs.
> ...


i use dawn dish soap. 

i got them dekas, their good batts


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Aug 3 2009, 08:13 PM~14664267
> *Simple green or any other citrus solvent that's a degreaser theY sell a few different brands at walmart for cheap. Don't trip you'll have the regal hittin switches in no time just don't stress out!!!!. I was havin problems with my set up to but with help from king fish I was able to figure it out.
> *


all that stuff is fine and dandy, but dawn dish soap... that shit is by far the best shit ever. and its more enviromentally friendly, if you care about that sort of thing


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 3 2009, 06:40 PM~14664522
> *all that stuff is fine and dandy, but dawn dish soap... that shit is by far the best shit ever. and its more enviromentally friendly, if you care about that sort of thing
> *


TTT FOR THE ENVIROMENT :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Aug 3 2009, 09:53 PM~14665363
> *TTY FOR THE ENVIROMENT :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 3 2009, 08:36 PM~14663873
> *Hell yeah that would be awesome
> 
> I need to find where I can get some Deka 1231MF batteries around here. so I can save shipping costs.
> ...


9a31 is the baddest batt they got
where to buy dekas


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

when i clean up oil i use a shamwow,no joke they work good as hell,then i whipe it down with paper towels and prepall wax and grease remover (its used for cleaning before painting cars)a gallon for like 12 bucks,leaves no residue and now water needed.....put it in a squirt bottle it makes real short work of the mess


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 3 2009, 09:11 PM~14665610
> *9a31 is the baddest batt they got
> where to buy dekas
> *


Damn, nearest one is 222 miles away.

I like the 1231mf better than the 9a31.

I typed 1231mf in oreileys and this came up

http://www.oreillyauto.com/EW3/ProductDeta...3&currentPage=0

It the same battery?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

looks to be the same, but it doesnt say what the cca is... i prefer at elast over 1000 cca, but 900 aint bad, anything lower than 900 sux...


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Well the shop said they can get one the exact same size except width wise it will be a little skinnier










so from that angle it will be a lil skinnier but said it should work. So i got it next day air so should be here by tomorrow.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

as soon as i can find my bag of orings ill get them pics up for ya. i was going to try to make a video, but i dont want to make a 30 min long video, and i dont have the software to put clips together...


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

You can take short 2-3 min vids of 'important' parts and put em on youtube.


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Alright, well i got the new shaft seal and put it in, its not as thick but should work.

Got the pump rebuilt.

To do list;

Finish cleaning trunk area

Bolt pumps back in

Reconnect the lines

Reconnect the batteries 

Buy hydro fluid (5 gal for $38)

Fill pumps.

Bleed Lines.

Get a 12 cylinder somehow

Get a powerball stud from ball to cylinder.


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 5 2009, 11:10 PM~14689692
> *Alright, well i got the new shaft seal and put it in, its not as thick but should work.
> 
> Got the pump rebuilt.
> ...


then last have fun lol


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Aug 4 2009, 05:07 PM~14674351-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 6 2009, 10:10 PM~14698376
> *Any updates?
> 
> *


weather is looking good for tomorrow, i will try to search one more time for my bag of o rings before i go buy new ones, they are cheap, but i dont see the point in buying more when i allready have a shit load... i have changed o rings so many times i can prolly do both back cylinders in under an hour... ill just take pictures, it will get the point across...


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 6 2009, 10:00 PM~14698906
> *weather is looking good for tomorrow, i will try to search one more time for my bag of o rings before i go buy new ones, they are cheap, but i dont see the point in buying more when i allready have a shit load... i have changed o rings so many times i can prolly do both back cylinders in under an hour... ill just take pictures, it will get the point across...
> *



Sounds good. Im not gonna mention names. but my mentor got his old ttop cutty back and needed a cyl he had 12s also so hes rocking one 12 and one 8. I didnt even know you could do that, seem like ud overlock it easy lol. My rear sits high even dumped maybe because of my 12s? or the chain bridge..


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 7 2009, 12:00 AM~14699581
> *Sounds good. Im not gonna mention names. but my mentor got his old ttop cutty back and needed a cyl he had 12s also so hes rocking one 12 and one 8. I didnt even know you could do that, seem like ud overlock it easy lol. My rear sits high even dumped maybe because of my 12s? or the chain bridge..
> *


my chain bridge made my car sit lower...


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

No idea then. looking forward to ur pics.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 7 2009, 01:06 AM~14700250
> *No idea then. looking forward to ur pics.
> *


allright mayne, i just got back from the store, decided to try out poly-pak seals this time mutherfuckers are 10.00 a ring!! these fuckers better last!! but i will show you how the traditional style o-rings needs to be hooked up 

lets see how long this takes me


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 7 2009, 01:00 AM~14699581
> *Sounds good. Im not gonna mention names. but my mentor got his old ttop cutty back and needed a cyl he had 12s also so hes rocking one 12 and one 8. I didnt even know you could do that, seem like ud overlock it easy lol. My rear sits high even dumped maybe because of my 12s? or the chain bridge..
> *


to sit lower cut the coils down a bit


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

okay that wasnt so bad. i only had enough seals to do the drivers side, but that was the only side that was leaking, so i can wait a week or so untill the other 2 seals come in for the passenger side... lemme upload these pics brb


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

okay so the first thing you want to do is take all the pressure off of the cylinder you want to change the o-rings in first... my car sits too low fully dumped to get a jack under, so what i do is lift the other side up untill the other cylinder head is at the bridge, then put the jack under the frame to level the car out...

first thing is first, i used an 11/16 wrench to undo the hose from the fitting of the cylinder...





































see how the spring has no pressure on it now?










now unscrew the powerball, yours are different




























once the powerball is completley unscrewed the whole unit will come out










here you can kind of see the alan head bolt 










this powerball is toast ( its from 2003 and i drive this thing daily lol ) there should be a third ring on it, but it is gone...










next unscrew the cylinders collar










then pull out the brass retainer ring










this is crucial, when you are replacing o rings and scrapers, it is very important that they be installed this way, they will last a lot longer when installed this way.










as you can see it was time for new shit lol



















this teflon scraper is reuseable if you cant find a new one










this one obviously is not...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i use a booger hook to get slippery rings off...










this is what is different. these are poly pak seals ( fucking 10 dollars a god damn piece :angry but if you are running accumulators on a daily like i am, it is worth it.










see how they are flared at one end?










some cylinders afford you the oppurtunity to take the head off for easier installation of seals, the polypaks are a real tite squeeze so i had to do it, make sure you do not scare up the head or the shaft that it screws too, this is crucial!!!










install these similarly to the oring/teflon combo, mirrored.










now over the years i have found out for this to make life a lot easier, what i did here was left some of the shaft sticking out and i put a rag on the shaft with a vice grip for 2 reasons, one is to leave space to the powerball collar to move freely so it is easier to re screw on, and 2 it makes a good handle for re-installing the coil over unit as a whole










make sure you inspect the end of the hose for any cracks in the flare, it will leak if it is cracked, usually it cracks from over tightening. if anything tighten it a little bit and if it leaks tighten it untill it stops...










once everything is hooked back up, lift it all the way up to check for leaks










no leaks here, but now is the time to find them if there are some 



















then you can ride easy again!!










hope this will help you out in the future


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Wow!! I can't thank you enough. See if people took pics of just simple stuff they do, it would benefit everyone. 

I wish i had the unscrew collars like you have, I also thought the powerball referred to the whole unit, collar and thing that holds it. Can you buy just new balls?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

no, unfortunately you have to buy the whole thing. cce calls them powerballs, i believe you have show time "show balls" and pro hopper had a dumb name for their shit too...

i had a harder time getting those damn polypak seals on then i did taking the pictures  i hope more newbies can benefit from this information.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 7 2009, 03:59 PM~14705483
> *no, unfortunately you have to buy the whole thing. cce calls them powerballs, i believe you have show time "show balls" and pro hopper had a dumb name for their shit too...
> 
> i had a harder time getting those damn polypak seals on then i did taking the pictures  i hope more newbies can benefit from this information.
> *


nice how to! by the way, i've heard a lot of interesting names for that "booger" tool, at the shop we call it a morgan toller (spelling) :roflmao: (in case you don't get it, abortion tool)

i think this forum needs a how to section, that would be badass


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 7 2009, 03:59 PM~14705483
> *no, unfortunately you have to buy the whole thing. cce calls them powerballs, i believe you have show time "show balls" and pro hopper had a dumb name for their shit too...
> 
> i had a harder time getting those damn polypak seals on then i did taking the pictures  i hope more newbies can benefit from this information.
> *


THANKS FOR THE POSTS I HEARD OF POLY PACK BUT NEVER SEEN THEM THANKS WHERE DO YOU BUY


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 7 2009, 09:50 AM~14701975
> *i use a booger hook to get slippery rings off...
> 
> 
> ...



youll be loving those poly pak seals...ive had a set of back cylinders on poly paks go over a year with them before i sold them...also from the looks of ur cylinder casing it appears to be worn...that section could be dented inwards and causing ur seals to tear when they get to that portion of the casing...but thats what the pic looks like as far as the casing goes...


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

good stuff


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Oh shit, i just thought of something. Im gonna need another coil and lower plate thing too huh? FUCK!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Aug 7 2009, 05:44 PM~14705867
> *THANKS FOR THE POSTS I HEARD OF POLY PACK BUT NEVER SEEN THEM THANKS WHERE DO YOU BUY
> *


i brought a spare cylinder and had them sized up at my local hydraulic supply store...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Aug 7 2009, 05:44 PM~14705867
> *THANKS FOR THE POSTS I HEARD OF POLY PACK BUT NEVER SEEN THEM THANKS WHERE DO YOU BUY
> *


i brought a spare cylinder and had them sized up at my local hydraulic supply store...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 7 2009, 08:07 PM~14706830
> *Oh shit, i just thought of something. Im gonna need another coil and lower plate thing too huh? FUCK!!!
> *


yeah a spring cup is cheap, however, i wouldnt mix and match springs, it didnt come with the other spring? what a douche bag :angry:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 7 2009, 05:58 PM~14705993
> *youll be loving those poly pak seals...ive had a set of back cylinders on poly paks go over a year with them before i sold them...also from the looks of ur cylinder casing it appears to be worn...that section could be dented inwards and causing ur seals to tear when they get to that portion of the casing...but thats what the pic looks like as far as the casing goes...
> *


those are like that because of rubbing from the bridge and the bouncey ride, accumulators put a stop to that  the next set of strokes i get will be those triple o ring comps from black magick.


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 7 2009, 07:14 PM~14706882
> *yeah a spring sup is cheap, however, i wouldnt mix and match springs, it didnt come with the other spring? what a douche bag :angry:
> *


Yeah it just had the beatup cylinder. What kind of springs should i get? pre cut 2 tons? its for the back.


So what all do I need to put a back right cylinder in? a spring and whats the other piece(s) called?


im pissed im out of cash now and wont be able to get this on the road for a long time now.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 7 2009, 08:17 PM~14706902
> *Yeah it just had the beatup cylinder. What kind of springs should i get? pre cut 2 tons? its for the back.
> So what all do I need to put a back right cylinder in? a spring and whats the other piece(s) called?
> im pissed im out of cash now and wont be able to get this on the road for a long time now.
> *


you need a spring cup. i can not tell if you have regular or deep cups, if you want the ass to sit lower, get deep cups and yeah, i have pre cuts in my car, i got them for free from working on a homies low low, so im not sure what brand or ton they are. but yeah precut is the way to go because they sit flat 

dont worry man, one step at a time.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

look around in the for sale section, i see all kinds of usefull parts sold for cheep all day in there


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Do i need a top and bottom?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 7 2009, 09:05 PM~14707260
> *Do i need a top and bottom?
> *


nah, just a bottom.


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 8 2009, 03:08 PM~14712182
> *nah, just a bottom.
> *



Are you sure just a bottom?

Here is a pic of the drive side top of the coil..










Here is a pic of the passenger side at the top









So are you still sure ill just need the bottom?


Here is a pic of the bottom of the driver cup and a pic of the bottom driver cup just beside it (best i could do dumped)

So what kind of cup(s) am i going to need for the passenger side??





















Finally, heres a few pics of what all u homies are helping me get back on the streets.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

holy shit man, no wonder why it sits so high in the back!

its not even on a cup its on a donut!!!

if one side has a spring cup on the top, u might as well match it for the other side, but usually you dont need one if you have a chain bridge...

that cylinder doesnt look too healthy ither, it looks like the collar has come loose there shouldnt be a gap between the cylinder and the collar like that...

so here is what you need.

2 coil over deep cups 2 PREcut springs (2 tons) and a 14'' cylinder and the top cup for the passenger side...

and one shallow coil under cup for a coil over, i say coil under because the coil goes under the cup, but i believe they call it a coil over cup because the cylinder has to go through it... 

typically, what is in your car is reversed, the spring sits inbetween the donut on top, and the cup is on the bottom, but on yours the donut is under the spring and the cup is on top, which is plain stupid...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

actually now that i think of it, you might as well get 2 14'' cylinders, just looking at the one that is in the car i can tell its fucked up, it looks like the guy was trying to 3 wheel it, and the collar came loose, he screwd it back on and didnt tighten it, and then tried to wheel it again and the cylinder forced the collar to cross thread... 


there shouldnt even be a paper thin gap between the shaft and the collar...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

this is the pic im talking about... and that donut sitting crooked on the collar is making things worse...

see how there is no gap between the cylinder shaft and the collar on mine?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

see how my deep cup goes right over the collar?

and i have pre cut 2 tons in this picture, see how they are flat on top and bottom? with cut coils they are not like that and it will cause the spring to sit unevenly...


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Sigh... the plot thickens..

So i need...

These,
700.025
2 Ton Pre-cut Springs (Blue)
http://www.coolcars.org/cce/coilsprings.htm

This,
710.175
Deep cups

And these
710.190
Coil-over cups (top)
http://www.coolcars.org/cce/suspensioncomp.htm

And these
14" competition cylinders (1/2") $130.00
http://blackmagichydraulics.com/Fullpage1.htm


Is that all?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 10 2009, 03:27 PM~14725941
> *Sigh... the plot thickens..
> 
> So i need...
> ...


you dont really need the coilover top cups,everything else is what you need

the reverse deep cups are part# 710.195 is what you need not the 710.175 you posted


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

yeah i mean in all honesty, you dont need the top cups, if any thing just a donut will do, all u gotta do is take off the top cup from the passenger side, and just put a donut in its place, does your car have the factory spring pockets?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

oh and make sure if you get the comp cylinders from black magick you get the fittings to them too, it looks like you have #8 hoses, but i cant really tell for sure... the fittings should be cheep. 130 is a really good price for 14'' comps from BM i thought they were more than that...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 10 2009, 04:12 PM~14726864
> *you dont really need the coilover top cups,everything else is what you need
> 
> the reverse deep cups are part# 710.195 is what you need not the 710.175 you posted
> *


yeah 710.195 is the ones you want.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 10 2009, 01:27 PM~14725941
> *Sigh... the plot thickens..
> 
> So i need...
> ...



youre better off just calling up blackmagic and having them send u what you need versus ordering from 2 different companies...


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2009, 04:56 PM~14727861
> *youre better off just calling up blackmagic and having them send u what you need versus ordering from 2 different companies...
> *



I PM'd him on the forum, although what I asked was pretty noob. Fact is he sti'll didnt reply and it been a few days. Seems he has the best products though so ill still order what i can from him when i can afford to.


Lil update, i cleaned up most the oil i could from the trunk and wiped everything down, got the pumps bolted back in. Came back in to look at some pics to make sure i connect all the lines back to the right pumps lol. Then I have 5 gallons to fill up and bleed the lines. I have nothing to drain into so i guess ima wrap an old shirt around the cylinders while i bleed em. 

Got this at a really good deal from AutoZone










Hardluck, you really think when I can afford the cylinders to step up to 14s? 12 is whats on it. or the back left rather LoL


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 10 2009, 05:07 PM~14727966
> *I PM'd him on the forum, although what I asked was pretty noob. Fact is he sti'll didnt reply and it been a few days. Seems he has the best products though so ill still order what i can from him when i can afford to.
> Lil update, i cleaned up most the oil i could from the trunk and wiped everything down, got the pumps bolted back in. Came back in to look at some pics to make sure i connect all the lines back to the right pumps lol. Then I have 5 gallons to fill up and bleed the lines. I have nothing to drain into so i guess ima wrap an old shirt around the cylinders while i bleed em.
> 
> ...


ya he dont get to his PM's...ur best option is to call them up and order what u need...and u might want to use 30 W NON detergent


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 10 2009, 06:07 PM~14727966
> *I PM'd him on the forum, although what I asked was pretty noob. Fact is he sti'll didnt reply and it been a few days. Seems he has the best products though so ill still order what i can from him when i can afford to.
> Lil update, i cleaned up most the oil i could from the trunk and wiped everything down, got the pumps bolted back in. Came back in to look at some pics to make sure i connect all the lines back to the right pumps lol. Then I have 5 gallons to fill up and bleed the lines. I have nothing to drain into so i guess ima wrap an old shirt around the cylinders while i bleed em.
> 
> ...



yeah i mean, no matter what you do with a stock g body 4 link, you are going to get 10'' of vertical lock up, and 14 or so on the side to side, so if your going to 3 wheel it, you might as well go for the gold, i am running 14's with precuts and deep cups, and i get pretty good lock up, and 3 wheel, the only thing i will warn you about is 14'' cylinders like to poke at the package tray when the springs are under a heavy load like a 3 wheel... i have cracked a few fittings like that so keep a few extra fittings and some extra hoses laying around when you get the money for it...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2009, 06:13 PM~14728026
> *ya he dont get to his PM's...ur best option is to call them up and order what u need...and u might want to use 30 W NON detergent
> *


that r&0 32w is some good shit


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Aug 10 2009, 05:13 PM~14728026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woot! refreshing to hear.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

is the oil blue?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 7 2009, 03:59 PM~14705483
> *no, unfortunately you have to buy the whole thing. cce calls them powerballs, i believe you have show time "show balls" and pro hopper had a dumb name for their shit too...
> *



hey now, pro hopper was the first company to market ball joints for cylinder to axle mounts, and called them POWERBALLS when they first came out around 98. Now they've been forced to call them Pro balls since powerballs is a generic name used.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 10 2009, 07:25 PM~14728845
> *hey now, pro hopper was the first company to market ball joints for cylinder to axle mounts, and called them POWERBALLS when they first came out around 98. Now they've been forced to call them Pro balls since powerballs is a generic name used.
> *


yeah proballs thats wut those were called. who cares!? they do what they do and thats all i can ask. and as far as i know, the cce ones sad to say are the best...


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Yeah, its blue..

Fuck! so the street pump i just replaced the pumphead shaft seal in leaks. Guess that wasnt the problem. So i took it out, put the pump for the back right (since my cylinder is broke anyway) on the back left side. It works great.

But for some reason my pump for the front 2 when i goto lift it, just clicks. one good click each time, its not rapid like a dead batt?

Im clueless why the front wont work.

What I did;
Took the Rear Right pump, put it on the Rear left side. (when taking out the pumps i cut the dumps wire into the switch wires a little so i could see what color to put where.

Since i put the Rear right pump to the Rear left I put it's colored wire with the same one the street pump was using, then color matched the rest. rear left works fine. Front comes like half an inch up on the left, none on the right. healthy click sound.

Any ideas??


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

the blue is the best kind in my opinion that you can get

how many solenoids are you running in series per pump? to check for a bad solenoid is pretty low tech, i separate them, and individually shake them like a lightbulb, and if it sounds like there is rocks in there its most likely bad. if you have a bank of 3 solenoids, and only one is bad, you can put 2 together, if you are only going to do it to prime the pump, but for normal operation i reccomend 3 solenoids in a bank...


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

only 2


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

im going on a stretch here, but since you have 2 fat boys, and some random ass pump, why dont you step it down to just 2 pumps and use both fatboys? it seems stupid to me to have 2 different pumps for the back... especially if one pump is giving you problems and its the oddball one...


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 10 2009, 09:39 PM~14730948
> *im going on a stretch here, but since you have 2 fat boys, and some random ass pump, why dont you step it down to just 2 pumps and use both fatboys? it seems stupid to me to have 2 different pumps for the back... especially if one pump is giving you problems and its the oddball one...
> *


The one for the back right was a fatboy, its on the back left now. The middle one was a fatboy too and nothing changed. So im pretty much doing that now. And I doubt its the noids because it was working fine and they still click. they click it just doesnt go up in the front. back does tho. i did fill the pump for the front pretty full..

And i forgot i dropped a magnet in there.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

take that magnet out, there is nothing ferrous in there that the magnet will attract, shit if you are getting a click, the magnet if it was small enough may have gotten sucked into the pump head...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 10 2009, 10:44 PM~14730979
> *The one for the back right was a fatboy, its on the back left now. The middle one was a fatboy too and nothing changed. So im pretty much doing that now. And I doubt its the noids because it was working fine and they still click. they click it just doesnt go up in the front. back does tho. i did fill the pump for the front pretty full..
> 
> And i forgot i dropped a magnet in there.
> *


just because a solenoid clicks does not mean its good, it just means that one of them in the series isnt completing the circuit, but if it isnt a solenoid it means your batterys are dead.


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 10 2009, 09:50 PM~14731061
> *take that magnet out, there is nothing ferrous in there that the magnet will attract, shit if you are getting a click, the magnet if it was small enough may have gotten sucked into the pump head...
> *



Aww shit. Everyone told me a magnet was a good idea. It was put in before the fluid was..


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Don't trip dude I had the same problem last week my front would go up and the back wouldn't it!!.I fucked around with my setup all day untill I figured out I had changed out the wrong bank of noids.I know probably a rookie mistake but I trouble shooted it and I figured out the problem. I shook the noid like hardluck said but if you smell them you'll smell the burnt electrical smell coming off of which noid is fucked up.I'm willing and hoping to bet that it's just a solenoid and not the magnet that got sucked into the pump head good luck!!!


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 10 2009, 09:44 PM~14730979
> *The one for the back right was a fatboy, its on the back left now. The middle one was a fatboy too and nothing changed. So im pretty much doing that now. And I doubt its the noids because it was working fine and they still click. they click it just doesnt go up in the front. back does tho. i did fill the pump for the front pretty full..
> 
> And i forgot i dropped a magnet in there.
> *


DID YOU OPEN UP THE PUMP HEAD AND IF YOU DID DID YOU OVER TIGHTEN IT


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Aug 10 2009, 11:28 PM~14732379
> *DID YOU OPEN UP THE PUMP HEAD  AND IF YOU DID DID YOU OVER TIGHTEN IT
> *


Not on the 2 pumps im using, I did on the street.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

dont forget you are mis matching batterys, and the group 31's are going to fight the other batteries, so the smallest battery in your equation may be the weakest link... do you have a load tester? autozone will load test them 4 u if u dont...


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 11 2009, 11:09 AM~14735295
> *dont forget you are mis matching batterys, and the group 31's are going to fight the other batteries, so the smallest battery in your equation may be the weakest link... do you have a load tester? autozone will load test them 4 u if u dont...
> *


I think that might be the problem. 

gotta wait till i can get a new bat tho lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 11 2009, 04:23 PM~14737539
> *I think that might be the problem.
> 
> gotta wait till i can get a new bat tho lol
> *


did you get that magnet out yet? how big was the magnet?


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Nope, lil circle magnet. Id have to pull the pump and take the tank off and lose all my fluid and rebleed the lines lol. i spent an hour or more cleaning my engine off from bleeding the front cylinders.


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd get that magnet out just in case.! Cause shit does happen.and you'll be kickin yourself in the ass later for not taking it out if that shit does get sucked up into ur pumphead


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 11 2009, 04:38 PM~14737674
> *Nope, lil circle magnet. Id have to pull the pump and take the tank off and lose all my fluid and rebleed the lines lol. i spent an hour or more cleaning my engine off from bleeding the front cylinders.
> *


well the magnet will stick to the tank, but the suction generated by the pump head could pull it off, perhaps use another magnet on a stick to get it out??

i wish i could have caught you before u put it in


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

I just went out and sat it in with the windows rolled up, hit the front up and held it for 2 or 3 seconds, i heard the motor running. (not the low fluid spin) but running.


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Your gonna blow a dump seal holding the switch up like thAt


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

I just did it real quick to hear if it was running. Rule out the magnet tho. I asked my homie, he said i put it in the right one when all 3 were in. thats the one running my back left now and its fine.


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Aight cool


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

so now the pumps work?


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Nah Back left (with magnet) is working great. middle one for both fronts i hear the motor working when i held the switch briefly to check. but its not like a low fluid spin.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 11 2009, 07:15 PM~14738717
> *Nah Back left (with magnet) is working great. middle one for both fronts i hear the motor working when i held the switch briefly to check. but its not like a low fluid spin.
> *


is the key between the motor and pumphead in there if so my other guess is to suggest the pumphead seals


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

The two pumps im using worked fine and wasnt pulled apart. the street was. these are the fatboys


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

I hooked some jumpers to the motor for the fronts and it just arc'd so i guess somehow just unbolting the pump and emptying it and putting it back in toasted my motor, so im gonna put the motor off the leaking street on it. After taking the motor case off how do i get the actual motor coil thin off/away from the block? do i HAVE to take off the tank too?


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

^^


...?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 12 2009, 06:28 PM~14749303
> *I hooked some jumpers to the motor for the fronts and it just arc'd so i guess somehow just unbolting the pump and emptying it and putting it back in toasted my motor, so im gonna put the motor off the leaking street on it. After taking the motor case off how do i get the actual motor coil thin off/away from the block? do i HAVE to take off the tank too?
> *


kinda wiggle and pull :happysad:


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

k, just making sure, didnt wanna do that and break it off if it wasnt supposed to come off that way lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 12 2009, 05:28 PM~14749303
> *I hooked some jumpers to the motor for the fronts and it just arc'd so i guess somehow just unbolting the pump and emptying it and putting it back in toasted my motor, so im gonna put the motor off the leaking street on it. After taking the motor case off how do i get the actual motor coil thin off/away from the block? do i HAVE to take off the tank too?
> *


how many volts did you try to jump it with?

the motor totally comes off with out taking the tank off, just dont forget about the key!!

if you get a chance take pics of the motor you are taking off, you might be able to save it with some sand paper if its not too too bad


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 12 2009, 09:56 PM~14752365
> *how many volts did you try to jump it with?
> 
> the motor totally comes off with out taking the tank off, just dont forget about the key!!
> ...


its weird. only 1 battery would let me. if i connected the pos and neg on that 1 batter then ground the other to the rack and hit the motor it would arc a little. I tried putting the pos and neg on a different battery kuz i wasnt sure if the one was the 24 volt one and every other battery i tried it sparked huge like hitting a + and - together.


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 12 2009, 10:46 PM~14752949
> *its weird. only 1 battery would let me.  if i connected the pos and neg on that 1 batter then ground the other to the rack and hit the motor it would arc a little.  I tried putting the pos and neg on a different battery kuz i wasnt sure if the one was the 24 volt one and every other battery i tried it sparked huge like hitting a + and - together.
> *


LOW VOLTAGE BURNS THINGS BUT I DONT THINK THE ARC ON THE BOLT WILL CAUSE PROBLEM BUT IF ITS BAD YOU MIGHT BE ABLE TO JUST SAND ON THE ARMATURE AND CKEAN THE BRUSHES AND BE SAFE IS THAT THE ONE WITH THE OIL IN IT


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Nah, its one of the fatboys.


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 13 2009, 01:50 AM~14754594
> *Nah, its one of the fatboys.
> *


you know i dont know if the key on the fatboys are the same as the others i know on the head it will be but i have never messed with a fatboy i say in the future sale all the stuff and go bmh thats what im putting in mine 4 pumps


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Aug 13 2009, 03:21 PM~14759122
> *you know i dont know if the key on the fatboys are the same as the others i know on the head it will be but  i have never messed with a fatboy  i say in the future sale all the stuff and go bmh  thats what im putting in mine 4 pumps
> *


the keys should be the same, i think the block is counter sunk to allow the motor to sit deeper in it so the key can fit like it does on a regular block...


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Turned out the motor on the fatboy to the front somehow took a shit randomly (it bled the lines fine) then wouldnt work after.

The inner diameter of the pumphead shaft seal i got for the street pump is a tad too big which is why it still leaked. Then the motor stopped working on it also.

So now I need 2 motors a Fatboy block and maybe pumphead (to upgrade the street pump to a fatboy) and the 12 cylinder and cups and 2ton coil i needed before.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn dude...

take the motor apart, you might be able to save it! take some pics of it, the brush contacts might just be fouled up!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 13 2009, 07:27 PM~14763094
> *Turned out the motor on the fatboy to the front somehow took a shit randomly (it bled the lines fine) then wouldnt work after.
> 
> The inner diameter of the pumphead shaft seal i got for the street pump is a tad too big which is why it still leaked. Then the motor stopped working on it also.
> ...


damn man this getting worse and worse...! they guy who owned it before you neglected the the fuck out of that setup...!kinda pisses me off and its not even my ride :angry: :angry:


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Aug 13 2009, 08:38 PM~14763220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know right? it sucks its a beautiful car. just need a few things for the juiice. BMH is doing me a huge favor though, we'll see.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 14 2009, 04:09 PM~14770944
> *The fatboy to the front, its motor smells like burnt electronics and is tarnished black, the street motor has a different key and would just arc when we put it back together. I might get some pics later
> I know right? it sucks its a beautiful car. just need a few things for the juiice. BMH is doing me a huge favor though, we'll see.
> *



damn the motor splines are different? 

i have a 9-16 spline key for my front pump

and my 2 back pumps have prestolite motors, so its a 16 to tang key ( flat head key )

seriously man, if this is all you have to worry about then u aint doin too bad, because from what i can tell the rest of the car looks great!

keep it together man, u gonna get this shit i know it. u gonna love it when it all comes together!


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Yeah, the street pump has a "tang key" i guess kuz its a "flathead" but the fatboy has a star key that looks like a socket u put on it lol. 

Just waiting on word from BMH.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 14 2009, 06:00 PM~14772082
> *Yeah, the street pump has a "tang key" i guess kuz its a "flathead" but the fatboy has a star key that looks like a socket u put on it lol.
> 
> Just waiting on word from BMH.
> *



fyi. tang key is old school. i dont even know why i still run it in my shit. tang keys break easy so be carefull!

wut u got goin on from BMH?

thems good peoples!

soon as i get the money im going to convert my shit to bmh starting with a set of fat sticks for the front and some comps for the back!


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 14 2009, 05:51 PM~14772498
> *fyi. tang key is old school. i dont even know why i still run it in my shit. tang keys break easy so be carefull!
> 
> wut u got goin on from BMH?
> ...



Hes helping me out on some used parts to get my shit going. DEF good people ima try to help promote his business as much as i can, when i free up some funds im gonna buy all new stuff from him.

The only pump that had the tang was the street pump


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

did this car have 3 fat boys, and the dude switched one out for some random ass pump? thats how it seems to me...


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Maybe, when I got it, it had 2 fatboys and a street


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 14 2009, 05:51 PM~14772498
> *fyi. tang key is old school. i dont even know why i still run it in my shit. tang keys break easy so be carefull!
> 
> wut u got goin on from BMH?
> ...



you stil run them cuz ur motors still work...i bet as soon as they dont youll switch over lol


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Not gonna be any updates till I hear back from BMH lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 15 2009, 01:18 AM~14775479
> *you stil run them cuz ur motors still work...i bet as soon as they dont youll switch over lol
> *


i really like my prestolites though. i wish i had a prestolite for the front pump to match...

i have 2 spare prestolites in my garage, they need to be refurbished, but im going to keep rotatiing these motors untill they are toast!!!

im only running them at 48v.


----------



## bigsubs (Jun 6, 2005)

Damn after readin 10 pages of post on this car I cant wait for you to post a vid on you tube, I'm a bagger for now gotta learn the rules and principales of suspension, then I'll cross over to the darkside(BMH). As for what you paid I don't think you paid too much becuase of what if cost to spray a car like that do the guts like your sayin & to find a Regal in general in damn good shape is hard. Also it depends on the market, down here in La. where theres hardly NO hydro shops it would go for the same price easy, in Cali thats a $3000 car. So dont worry about the $ value. So you gotta put out a extra grand @ best to fix a few things, that set up would run way more thana that if you bought it new, plus when its all said and done your level of knowledge on hydros will be through the roof & your set up will ber bullet proof . Which in my opinion knowledge is priceless because you can now start makin it back on the side hookin up other people stuff or fix there problems. Keep your head up when the 1st hottie ask you can she hit your switches it'll be well worth the headache and that will be a priceless moment.!!!!!!


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigsubs_@Aug 15 2009, 10:15 AM~14776988
> *Damn after readin 10 pages of post on this car I cant wait  for you to post a vid on you tube, I'm a bagger for now gotta learn the rules and principales of suspension, then I'll cross over to the darkside(BMH). As for what you paid I don't think you paid too much becuase of what if cost to spray a car like that do the guts like your sayin & to find a Regal in general in damn good shape is hard. Also it depends on the market, down here in La. where theres hardly NO hydro shops it would go for the same price easy, in Cali thats a $3000 car. So dont worry about the $ value. So you gotta put out a extra grand @ best to fix a few things, that set up would run way more thana that if you bought it new, plus when its all said and done your level of knowledge on hydros will be through the roof & your set up will ber bullet proof . Which in my opinion knowledge is priceless because you can now start makin it back on the side hookin up other people stuff or fix there problems. Keep your head up when the 1st hottie ask you can she hit your switches it'll be well worth the headache and that will be a priceless moment.!!!!!!
> *


Thanks for that reply. Its nice to be reassured. 

There is tons of great ppl on LiL, I got a PM asking what part of FL im in. He was at the other end. But said if I was close he was gonna come and help me with the car or send a homie. Because were so far away we can't but just the fact he was going to really shows what a stand up guy he is.

Much love to all my homies


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 15 2009, 03:08 PM~14778453
> *Thanks for that reply. Its nice to be reassured.
> 
> There is tons of great ppl on LiL, I got a PM asking what part of FL im in. He was at the other end. But said if I was close he was gonna come and help me with the car or send a homie. Because were so far away we can't but just the fact he was going to really shows what a stand up guy he is.
> ...


WHERE ARE YOU IN FLA


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 15 2009, 09:26 AM~14776757
> *i really like my prestolites though. i wish i had a prestolite for the front pump to match...
> 
> i have 2 spare prestolites in my garage, they need to be refurbished, but im going to keep rotatiing these motors untill they are toast!!!
> ...



i have 2 of them used on my back pumps but they are a 9-16 key..they are 4 and 5 years old and i have to just replace one positive brush cuz for some reason its on its way out...the other brushes are just about even with the brush retainers...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bigsubs_@Aug 15 2009, 11:15 AM~14776988
> *Damn after readin 10 pages of post on this car I cant wait  for you to post a vid on you tube, I'm a bagger for now gotta learn the rules and principales of suspension, then I'll cross over to the darkside(BMH). As for what you paid I don't think you paid too much becuase of what if cost to spray a car like that do the guts like your sayin & to find a Regal in general in damn good shape is hard. Also it depends on the market, down here in La. where theres hardly NO hydro shops it would go for the same price easy, in Cali thats a $3000 car. So dont worry about the $ value. So you gotta put out a extra grand @ best to fix a few things, that set up would run way more thana that if you bought it new, plus when its all said and done your level of knowledge on hydros will be through the roof & your set up will ber bullet proof . Which in my opinion knowledge is priceless because you can now start makin it back on the side hookin up other people stuff or fix there problems. Keep your head up when the 1st hottie ask you can she hit your switches it'll be well worth the headache and that will be a priceless moment.!!!!!!
> *



at the time when i first started lowriding, there wasnt one shop in connecticut i dont think, at least not in my area, and it was all back yard boogies, i learned everything just by doing. it helps to be a good troubleshooter when u have hydros, the shit is actyally pretty simple and analog compared to some of the shit they use today, shit anti-lock brakes are more complicated than hydros if you think about it...

once you see all of the parts actually involved in a hydro setup, it makes it easier...

if you are thinking about getting into the hydro world may i suggest The Science of Hydraulic Suspension


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 16 2009, 01:09 PM~14784030
> *i have 2 of them used on my back pumps but they are a 9-16 key..they are 4 and 5 years old and i have to just replace one positive brush cuz for some reason its on its way out...the other brushes are just about even with the brush retainers...
> *


yeah mine are from 04' i think and they are tang key, haven't broken a key ever! and i do standing 3's! but i can see why these are the easiest of the style keys to brake...


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Aug 16 2009, 11:24 AM~14783784
> *WHERE ARE YOU IN FLA
> *


Panama city beach.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 16 2009, 11:37 PM~14788582
> *Panama city beach.
> *



freakin pan handlers'


lol


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Aug 1 2009, 01:25 PM~14646837
> *ok as far as the ram goes you need a new cylinder.. thats what he was trying to say.. u might be able to find just 1 used  but u might as well buy a brand new pair.. that way u wont have to worry bout those later.. you might also need a new powerball.. looks like the part that holds the cylinder is missing.. both parts you can order from cool cars.. www.coolcars.org .... or any other choice hydraulic brand.. its all your preference.. i was just giving you an example.
> and as for ur 2nd question .. as far as your pumps go.. someone threw together a 3 pump setup which was originally a 2 pump setup thats why you have 1 different pump..
> 
> ...



i have a 84 Regal i gotta learn how to put pics on here well it has a 2 pump set up 6 batteries ima post up pics when i learn how to and c if you can help me homie


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Still waiting on word from BMH


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 19 2009, 01:49 AM~14813552
> *Still waiting on word from BMH
> *


i dont kno how to post pics on here


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Bah, I'll be able to finally update this thing after I hear back from BMH.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Aug 19 2009, 03:18 PM~14818045
> *i dont kno how to post pics on here
> *


do you have a photobucket account?


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 21 2009, 01:37 PM~14840187
> *do you have a photobucket account?
> *


Don't help him jack my thread homie.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 21 2009, 02:44 PM~14840267
> *Don't help him jack my thread homie.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

that setup looks like the one i just built and put in my caddy but im runnin 4 pumps 2 fatboys to the nose


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

whats new on the update


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Aug 22 2009, 08:34 PM~14850470
> *whats new on the update
> *


Nothing yet, It's just sat. Haven't heard from BMH so guess I gotta wait till I can just pick up new stuff from him.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 23 2009, 04:29 AM~14852680
> *Nothing yet, It's just sat. Haven't heard from BMH so guess  I gotta wait till I can just pick up new stuff from him.
> *


u gonna drive to las vegas to get it? :cnfused:


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 23 2009, 01:04 PM~14854706
> *u gonna drive to las vegas to get it? :cnfused:
> *


Yeah, going to vegas from fl so I can get the parts and thank him in person.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 23 2009, 09:53 PM~14858273
> *Yeah, going to vegas from fl so I can get the parts and thank him in person.
> *


wow seriously?

thats cool! but wouldnt it be cheaper to just have it shipped, or are you being sarcastic?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Haven't forgot about homie, just been busy and was Ill for a hot second...P.M me what it was and when u ready to ship  

Thats how real riders do's it :0


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

wat did u do with that fucked up cylinder?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Aug 23 2009, 10:37 PM~14858816
> *wat did u do with that fucked up cylinder?
> *



hopefully stuffed it in the ass of the guy who used to own the car...


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 23 2009, 10:14 PM~14859431
> *hopefully stuffed it in the ass of the guy who used to own the car...
> *


X2


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 23 2009, 09:09 PM~14858453
> *Haven't forgot about homie, just been busy and was Ill for a hot second...P.M me what it was and when u ready to ship
> 
> Thats how real riders do's it :0
> *


I got a job offer out of town supposed to leave tomorrow. If it works out ill try to buy new stuff from you, if not ill send u a PM and let you know.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 24 2009, 12:21 AM~14860320
> *I got a job offer out of town supposed to leave tomorrow. If it works out ill try to buy new stuff from you, if not ill send u a PM and let you know.
> *


out of town? wut u gonna go rob a bank or sumthin?


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 23 2009, 11:23 PM~14860341
> *out of town? wut u gonna go rob a bank or sumthin?
> *


Not gonna lie, it does seem fishy. This company is paying for me to come down and work for them and their paying for my room & board ect.. gonna be in orlando then miami. 

BUT, just incase it IS too good to be true thats why I said ill let him know haha.


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 23 2009, 09:09 PM~14858453
> *Haven't forgot about homie, just been busy and was Ill for a hot second...P.M me what it was and when u ready to ship
> 
> Thats how real riders do's it :0
> *


Alright. Sent u a PM homie.


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Damn, can't wait to drive this thing.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

you made a typical newb mistake. You wanted a lifted ride. Came across a super cheap ride. The owner probly talked like it was badass hitt'n big inches. Told ya all it needed was a cylinder. I didn't look past the first page. But, a few poeple have already mentioned not to buy a car that has been beaten to death. Pretty much from what I've seen. This is a complete re-do. You need to rebuild the entire settup. Other wise you'll be fighting an uphill battle. Everytime you fix one thing. Something else will take a shit. You need to replace both the rear cylinders. Don't know if anyone else mentioned this. But, if there are good theads in the power ball. You might just be able to replace the treaded stud that belongs in there. You need to check for frame damage around where that cylinder broke off. Should check the whole frame. But that's where I would start. The pumps should be torn down and rebuilt. To be sure that all the seals are good and the pumpheads are torqued properly. Basicly, you kinda need to start over from scatch


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Im just trying to get the setup moving so I can drive it for now. 1 pump for my back left works fine. I need a motor for my pump for the fronts and maybe a pumphead since I can't get my otherone to stop leaking into the motor even with a new shaft seal. Then a motor for that pump. Then the 12 cylinder and cup and coil for the back right or a pair of 14s.


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Been a while.


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 1 2009, 02:16 PM~14647382
> *Damn, I'm really trying to learn. i shouldnt have started bagging rides. i like hydros so far. The system works great when i put the oil in. I just need to pull the pumps and get them to stop leaking. Im working on 4 group 31s
> 
> But i need to know whats up with that powerball? Do i just loosen the allen screws or whatever, slide the new cylinder in and tighten them back down? There is a badass welding shop down the road i can get to go over that and make it better.
> ...


if i were you i would go to the nearest hydro shop in your area, and have them run thru that shit and get every thing in order. then your shit will be tight and from there you can gradually learn whats up with lowriders.


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Well i went out today to set the back the way i wanted it then swap the motor to the front pump so i could move the front up and down to get it off the ground (laying frame) and drive it till i can rebuild the other pumps.

After getting the front up a little my solenoids for the front started sparking because it just had a regular nut instead of a coupling nut, it worked before tho..

But when i hit the switch the solenoid sounds like the dead battery rapid click but much more faster than that like a buzz. That mean the noid went bad?


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

SOLENOIDS ARE SPARKING..... MOTORS ARE FRYING... DO YOU HAVE A GOOD GROUND? HOW MANY VOLTS ARE YOU RUNNING? 

HAVE YOU BOUGHT THE SCIENCE OF HYDRAULIC SUSPENSION YET. ( TRUST ME BRO IF YOU DONT FULLY UNDERSTAND THE SYSTEM YOU WILL CONTINUE TO HAVE ISSUES. THIS BOOK IS SIMPLE STRAIGHT FORWARD AND VERY HELPFUL. IF YOU HAD THE BOOK YOU WOULD NOT BE ASKING HALF THE QUESTIONS THAT YOU ARE. 

DO YOU HAVE A MULTI METER? YOU NEED TO CHECK BATTERY VOLTAGE. CHECK ALL SOLENOIDS TO SEE IF THEY ARE STUCK AND NO GOOD. 

PM ME IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS. IF YOU NEED A HAND MORE THEN HAPPY TO HELP. 

I AM ROLLIN A REGAL AS WELL SO MORE THEN HAPPY TO HELP


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Everything worked fine untill I grounded out my battery by accident. thats what messed the motors up. but im on my last motor and it jumped it up off the ground then after that the solenoids sparked where they were connected kuz it was only by 1 small nut. Im gonna get some connecting nuts tonight and see if that fixes it. i think the noids buzzed when i hit the switch because of that too.


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

are you sure that your other motor's are messed. if it was wired properly it shouldnt have fried the motors? have you tested the motors by themselves?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

any word from BM?


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

i hit it them with jumpers and it only jerked and smells like burnt electronics.

HardLuck; Its been 2 months homie, i gave up on bm


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Gonna try to get some connecting nuts tomorrow.


----------



## sanchovilla (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

okay, so whats ur situation now? are we gonna have to flex something out of what u have?


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Just gonna try to get some connecting nuts today to see if that stopped 2 of my noids from buzzing (yes buzz, its faster than the dead batt rapid click sound) and go from there. I think i pretty much have it so i can get it up from laying frame soon as i get this noid straightened out


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Could a dump make the noids just buzz? i swapped the noids around and they still buzz. noids are good but it buzzes and doesnt lift?


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Its rubbing the heck out of the cylinder casing.

Its very important that the cylinder is aligned correctly or the weight of the car will make the casing mar as well as cause o-ring leaks and a whole list of other issues. I hate the sound of cylinders rubbing, squeaking, scratching and jiggling around..

If this was my car i would take 3 steps back before moving forward.


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Oct 20 2009, 06:43 AM~15410703
> *Its rubbing the heck out of the cylinder casing.
> 
> Its very important that the cylinder is aligned correctly or the weight of the car will make the casing mar as well as cause o-ring leaks and a whole list of other issues. I hate the sound of cylinders rubbing, squeaking, scratching and jiggling around..
> ...


Thanks.,.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Oct 20 2009, 07:43 AM~15410703
> *Its rubbing the heck out of the cylinder casing.
> 
> Its very important that the cylinder is aligned correctly or the weight of the car will make the casing mar as well as cause o-ring leaks and a whole list of other issues. I hate the sound of cylinders rubbing, squeaking, scratching and jiggling around..
> ...


hey do you have any good tips for positioning power balls correctly? bryan mounted my pb's a 1/2 a pb length in front of the axle, but i had to get a new axle and they got welded on differently, but its not the front to back alignment i am concerned with as much as the side to side. my right cylinder seems to pitch more then my left, and if i didnt have accumulators, im sure it'd be destroyed by now...


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Oct 19 2009, 07:11 PM~15405666
> *Could a dump make the noids just buzz? i swapped the noids around and they still buzz. noids are good but it buzzes and doesnt lift?
> *


^^ this anyone?

Also is it simple to change out just the lil black part of the dump? and can you do it with everything still plumbed ect?


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Well bob saget....

Tried jumping the motor to the front, just get a weak arc.

Guess its burnt after moving it up a little.

This is pathetic, how is it messing my motors? everything is hooked up perfect. ive been over the wiring a million times.

I just need some new pumps.

Any donations? 

lol


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

HUGE FACE PALM!!

Guess after all that it was just that my batteries didnt have enough amperage. I charged them up a z00p! up it went!

... i wonder if my other motors are still good as well?


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

hehe :]


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Whoo! feels good.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Oct 20 2009, 11:16 PM~15418439
> *^^ this anyone?
> 
> Also is it simple to change out just the lil black part of the dump? and can you do it with everything still plumbed ect?
> *


yeah, you can take the cartridge off w/o disassembling the whole dump


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

sweet.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 20 2009, 01:42 PM~15414140
> *hey do you have any good tips for positioning power balls correctly? bryan mounted my pb's a 1/2 a pb length in front of the axle, but i had to get a new axle and they got welded on differently, but its not the front to back alignment i am concerned with as much as he side to side. my right cylinder seems to pitch more then my left, and if i didnt have accumulators, im sure it'd be destroyed by now...
> *



Measure 10 times......weld once


Send me a pic..... Or bring that beast up here!!!

Who welded them on the second time?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Oct 23 2009, 08:04 AM~15443230
> *Measure 10 times......weld once
> Send me a pic..... Or bring that beast up here!!!
> 
> ...



lafayette, a very helpfull friend at new image customs in sunny san digeo california 

im not doing anything this weekend, whats up mayne? i have off of school untill tuesday, id love to come check out the shop!!!


----------

